# 1965 Schwinn Stingray



## hbBill (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,  I am new here.  I have a chance to pick up a 1965
Schwinn Stingray Serial # FA53517 .  My research says
it is a 1965 built on June 17th .  I only have photos of it now.
It looks like the seat/frame is not period correct.  Also unsure
about the wheels/rims.  It has been powder coated and rechromed.
I can get it for $400 .  Should I ?   Thanks


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 5, 2014)

*Stingray*

I'd stay away from it you could get a nice original 65 for around 5-700


----------



## hbBill (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the advice.  I talked to the owner, and
he says everything is original except the seat.  Still
not a good deal ?  I found another that appears to
be untouched.  They want $ 500 .  I think the seat was
redone.  here is a photo


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> I'd stay away from it you could get a nice original 65 for around 5-700




I'm in agreement with Oldnut. Too much wrong.


----------



## rweaver (Aug 5, 2014)

*I'm in agreement also.*

I don't think they had reflector Pedals in 1965.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 5, 2014)

hbBill said:


> Hey, thanks for the advice.  I talked to the owner, and
> he says everything is original except the seat.  Still
> not a good deal ?  I found another that appears to
> be untouched.  They want $ 500 .  I think the seat was
> redone.  here is a photoView attachment 163338




The coppertone is a long frame get the serial number off it.looks good but it has a 64 seat and sissy bar on it but looks great for a starter post the serial no and paint condition


----------



## hbBill (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: 1965 Coppertone Stingray*

Got the serial # .  It's KA43879 .  Says we can have it
for $450 .  He also has a Blue Mini Twinn for $900.  Looks
To be original too.  Your guys thoughts and input is greatly
Appreciated.  Trying to locate a 1963 or 1964 Stingray.  Any suggestions
On that too ?  Been on EBay, and all the Craigslists nationwide
With none out there.  Thanks mucho for any help .


----------

